# Here's what I've bought from halfords. Any good ??



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi folks, I'm a newbie on here, you may know me from
threads such as newbies /introductions 

I bought a new (2006) car (a saab 9-5) two weeks ago,

I want to detail it as well as I can over the weekend.

I have access to a Karcher powerwasher and a hose with
a cold water supply.

From learning about it on here I will be using the two
bucket method for the first time.

There are a few minor scratches which need to be taken care
of and a few spots of hardened tar and possibly some bug remains 
to be lifted.

I took a trip to halford's today and picked up the following for the job
ahead:

*1 x Meguiar's Microfiber Wash Mitt

Auto Glym Intensive Tar Remover (325ml)

Auto Glym Super Resin Polish (500ml)

Halford's 2 x Peachskin Microfibre Cloths (blue)

Meguiar's Scratch X (Fine scratch and swirl remover) (207ml)*

Is that a decent combination?

My aims are:

* wash the car well
* clean and shine the alloys and wheels
* use the Auto Glym to remove the tar (should I do that pre or post wash?)
* Use the Meguiar's Scratch X to hopefully remove or greatly reduce a long but very thin cd like scratch on the bonnet (again when would be best to do this?)
* Then hopefully give the car a nice polished sparkling finish with the Auto Glym resin polish.

* Use some chamois cloths to buff dry.

Also as you may have noticed I haven't pciked up any shampoo yet as I wasn't sure which one to go for, there was such a selection.

Is the Auto Glym good fro this also?

Would really appreciate any feedback on the above or any suggestions / tips you might have.

Thanks for reading :wave:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd suggest you get yourself a clay bar (they do the megs kit for £20 odd).

wash > clay > scratch X > SRP > EGP . 

EGP form halfords to seal in the shine


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't use a chamois, get a proper drying towel. somat like this:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/sonus-der-wunder-drying-towel-pkg/2/prod_84.html

For a shampoo, you can use Z***l, which is also sold in Halfrauds.

Good luck


----------



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

t_zetec said:


> Don't use a chamois, get a proper drying towel.
> 
> For a shampoo, you can use Z***l, which is also sold in Halfrauds.
> 
> Good luck


I notice that Z***l is always written in asterisks on here?

Does the company have a bad name or something I'm missing?

I'm a newbie so excuse my naivety!


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

***** have a great name, but you have to pay loads to be able to use it, so for legal reasons it is starred out


----------



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

Sim said:


> ***** have a great name, but you have to pay loads to be able to use it, so for legal reasons it is starred out


Aaah I see, cheers.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

mynamehere said:


> Hi folks, I'm a newbie on here, you may know me from
> threads such as newbies /introductions
> 
> I bought a new (2006) car (a saab 9-5) two weeks ago,
> ...


Not bad but could be improved a bit :thumb:

I'd replace the AG ITR with some AS Tardis. It's so much quicker and easier. PB sell this.

Consider following SRP with AG EGP or a wax/sealant
also consider buying some applicator pads for the different products keeping your MF cloths for buffing.

My process would be....

Wash wheels. You dont want to spread dirt onto you freshly cleaned paint work so do this first.
PW car then wash with TBM (two bucket method) with any good shampoo. 
Dry with drying towel
Remove Tar
At this point I would add a claying stage Halfrauds sell a Megs quick clay pack which is good for newbies It makes all the difference and well worth the effort.
Rewash 
Dry with a drying towel not chamois.
ScratchX
Work in small areas with your SRP then buff to a shine. 
Seal with EGP or other wax/sealant

Hope this helps


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Off topic, but £6.49 seems a great price for 500ml of Zymól auto wash and £12.99 for Cleaner Wax, does it not??


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I bought the Halfords Peachskin Microfibre cloths; worse cloths i ever bought! lol

You will be suprised how good Scratch X is at removing light swirls/scratches :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

GeeJay said:


> Off topic, but £6.49 seems a great price for 500ml of Zymól auto wash and £12.99 for Cleaner Wax, does it not??


Its made by Turtle Wax and has Z written on the bottle.


----------



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Not bad but could be improved a bit :thumb:
> 
> I'd replace the AG ITR with some AS Tardis. It's so much quicker and easier. PB sell this.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant mate, thanks a lot. :thumb:


MatrixGuy said:


> I bought the Halfords Peachskin Microfibre cloths; worse cloths i ever bought! lol
> 
> You will be suprised how good Scratch X is at removing light swirls/scratches :thumb:


Part a) Typical 

Part b) Good to hear, cheers for the reply.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't go to the expense of getting Tardis as well as AG Tar remover works perfectly well. If you fit one of the AG spray heads (from one of there other bottles) onto the tar remover then spray the affected panels. Just ensure you don't breathe in any of it. :thumb:


----------



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

Since starting the thread I can add the following to my list, thanks to the recommendations of you good people:

1 x Megs Ultra Plush Super Terry Towel 

1 x 450ml bottle of AG Instant Show Shine Spray

1 x 500ml bottle of Zy*** Auto Wash (shampoo is green colour in the bottle)
and
1 x 500ml bottle of AG EGP.

Think and hope I'm all set now. Hope so for my wallet's sake lol!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tbh the ag instant show shine is rubbish - the megs clay kit comes with quick detailer for lube with the clay and can be used for lots of other jobs too


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Its made by Turtle Wax and has Z written on the bottle.


That's not what he asked though was it? 

I'd use the MF mitt for the wheels and get a lambswool mitt for the paintwork


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Its made by Turtle Wax and has Z written on the bottle.


:doublesho How can they possibly do that? Instant way to ruin your rep!

Still...cheap compared to other retailers. Is it good?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

is it this one your reffering to?

if so aye its not that bad lol

used it once at a mates as it was that or nothing.....


----------



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> is it this one your reffering to?
> 
> if so aye its not that bad lol
> 
> used it once at a mates as it was that or nothing.....


Yes that's the one.

Does that mean I've made a poor choice?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Strangely, I find that choice of shampoo is the product that makes the least bit of difference to the overall detail.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

__D5__ said:


> Don't go to the expense of getting Tardis as well as AG Tar remover works perfectly well. If you fit one of the AG spray heads (from one of there other bottles) onto the tar remover then spray the affected panels. Just ensure you don't breathe in any of it. :thumb:


Ag tar remover will work. They wouldn't sell any if it didn't. Longer term, go for Tardis. Far superior product. You'll find a lot of the pros using it.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

mynamehere said:


> Since starting the thread I can add the following to my list, thanks to the recommendations of you good people:
> 
> 1 x Megs Ultra Plush Super Terry Towel
> 
> ...


:lol: your only just scratching the surface you will spend plenty more yet belive me :lol:

but you have enough to make a good start :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Strangely, I find that choice of shampoo is the product that makes the least bit of difference to the overall detail.


correct,

shampoo don't make a huge difference :thumb:

i only use the ones i do based on smells :lol:


----------



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies folks.

The only thing I've left out is a wheel cleaner.

I can do a pretty decent job on the alloys with the wash I'm sure
but I can never seem to give the tyres a longlasting shine, I think
it really makes a difference when the tyre rubber stands out,
can someone recommend a basic product from Halfraud's (I learn fast lol)
that would do a decent job on the wheels for me?

Also someone recomended Meg's Clay Kit in the thread.

Is using clay something that you can pick up pretty quickly?

I'd be worried of making a hash of it and scratching the paintwork,
I read one of the guides on here that was posted and they talk about the
lubricant used with as being very important, I presume the Meg kit includes
this? It looked like a fairly easy process but I have no prior knowledge of
using clay.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

I got the Megs clay kit and used it for the first clay I have done on the wife's Puma. I think it was easy to use and gave good results. I got mine from ebay.

As for the AG products, I use a lot of tham and I'm happy with the results, a lot of it is down to personal preference. Although the instant show shine was unimpressive, I have replaced that with Serious Performance QD.

I can recommend Bilberry for the alloys, minimal effort with great results.


----------



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

If I haven't bored everyone to death with my thread updating
and you're still interested here is the kit I have assembled
for the big clean on Sunday (if I get up lol) ..........

*1 x Meguiar's Microfiber Wash Mitt

Auto Glym Intensive Tar Remover (325ml)

Auto Glym Super Resin Polish (500ml)

Halford's 2 x Peachskin Microfibre Cloths (blue)

Meguiar's Scratch X (Fine scratch and swirl remover) (207ml)

1 x Megs Ultra Plush Super Terry Towel

1 x 450ml bottle of AG Instant Show Shine Spray

1 x 500ml bottle of Zy*** Auto Wash (shampoo is green colour in the bottle)

1 x 500ml bottle of AG EGP.

1 x bottle of AG Instant Tyre Dressing spray

Meguiar's Smooth Surace Clay Kit

(Kit includes: 
Clay bars, 
MGs Quik Detailer (Mist & Wipe) spray,
Supreme Shine Microfiber towel
118ml sample bottle of MG Cleaner Wax*

If I can't get her looking good after applying some/all of those
I shall give up. 

If anyone could offer a brief routine based on the above products available that would be excellent.

The car is grimey and has some tar spots to be removed over both wheel arches.
As aforementioned I also hope to remove a long thin scratch on the bonnet.

So basically my idea is:

Firstly rinse and spray down the car thoroughly with a
(karcher) pressure washer.
Using a long brush, thoroughly clean all around the wheels under the arches.
Using a normal sponge and a bucket of water with some Z**** shampoo
and clean the alloys and wash the rubber on show.
Rinse off each wheel when finished. Then spray with the AG tyre dressing and buff a little to finish.

Rinse the car again with the hose, using the two-bucket method and 
my wash mitt (the MG microfiber - couldn't get lambswool) and the Z****
solution wash the car as well as I can starting on the roof and working my way down, regularly rinsing down each panel I've gone over.
After the wash pat dry the car with the Megs Ultra Plush Super Terry Towel.

Clay Bar Treatment using Meguiars Clay Bars, and Meguiars Quick Detailer as the the Clay Lubricant. Use the accompanying towel from the clay kit to clean and dry off.

Use the Scrath X to hopefully remove/reduce a minor bonnet scratch.

Polish with Auto Glym Super Resin Polish using Polishing Cloth to apply and remove. If the car requires it I will treat any stubborn spots or tar or other deposits with AG Intensive Tar Remover before using polish.

Can I then use the AG EGP to finish?

Feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

Use tar remover before claying and wash the car again after claying. 

I suppose that tar remover will remove also wax don't use it after waxing. 

- wash
- tar remover
- clay
- wash
- scratch x
- srp
- egp


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Turtlewax's Gloss Guard is like AG EGP but better and cheaper in my opinion. Check it out.


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Maikki said:


> Use tar remover before claying and wash the car again after claying.
> 
> I suppose that tar remover will remove also wax don't use it after waxing.
> 
> ...


Be sure to remove any trace of the tar remover before touching the car with the clay, as the tar remover will destroy the clay!! :thumb:


----------



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks again folks.


----------



## toods (Nov 2, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> Turtlewax's Gloss Guard is like AG EGP but better and cheaper in my opinion. Check it out.


I would confirm this. I have used the AG SRP and AG EGP combination for many years and recently decided to try out Turtle Wax Platnum Extra Gloss (similar to Gloss Guard) on one of our cars. I found that it looks, smells and applies just like EGP and seems to work nicely for me in protecting against the continuous sea-salt spray that I have here.

*Bill.*


----------

